# Racefab Inc Gt2 350z build



## jason1281 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thought y'all might like to check out this build, pretty awesome 350z racer. They also build a Nissan prototype racer! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Racefab-Inc/205089452876747?ref=hl


----------



## jason1281 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## jason1281 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## jason1281 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## nissan350racerx (Sep 10, 2015)

Had to dig around the link to find it but this build is badass! any updates?? https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.934833916568960.1073741835.205089452876747&type=3 better link to it


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks great ! Please post pix here & some info about that 350Z .


----------



## jason1281 (Apr 20, 2015)

How can I post pics to the page? I had but now theyre gone


----------

